
How do you make the world’s most powerful neutrino beam? - ur-whale
https://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/how-do-you-make-the-worlds-most-powerful-neutrino-beam
======
deegles
If scientists can ever miniaturize neutrino emitters and detectors it would be
amazing for point-to-point light speed communication literally through the
planet.

Why is it so difficult to detect neutrinos?

~~~
dTal
You just answered your own question. A whole planet won't stop them - how will
your detector?

~~~
mrfusion
That’s the challenge! What are your ideas?

Maybe some kind of exotic materials. Meta materials?

Also you only have to detect a small amount but you could send out a very
large amount.

------
2Pacalypse-
What a delightful article. Just enough humour interspersed to make it
enjoyable to read without going on long tangents to make it annoying. And as
someone who has very limited knowledge of this stuff, I feel like I've
actually learned something!

The video[0] at the end of the article was also very beautiful and concise. I
wish more scientific writing was done in this way.

[0] - [https://youtu.be/U_xWDWKq1CM](https://youtu.be/U_xWDWKq1CM)

------
daniel-cussen
Very well written, I like how playfully the author talks about the subject.
The metaphors are essentially correct and work to bring the level of
technicality down for people who can't spend dozens of hours on the subject.
Most of us want to get a quick summary where we understand _something_ when we
can't invest the time it might otherwise take to get intellectual
gratification.

